# White spots on chest and feet



## Akirathegsd (Oct 21, 2020)

Hello! My girl Akira is almost 11 weeks old, I do not have papers for her as I got her from a family who had an accidental litter of pups. Her dad is dark sable and mom is tan and black, she has a white spot on her chest and on her 2 back paws as well as a small amount of pink on her paw pads. Is this normal??


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If she is purebred, the white doesn't mean anything. The chest and toes are the last place to develop color. It's called residual White. Basically, your puppy didn't cook long enough.


----------



## Akirathegsd (Oct 21, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> If she is purebred, the white doesn't mean anything. The chest and toes are the last place to develop color. It's called residual White. Basically, your puppy didn't cook long enough.


Makes sense !! Thank you


----------



## Giuliano_Rocco (Oct 18, 2020)

I have a gsd and he has white on his shoulder and neck, some have white its normal.


----------



## Akirathegsd (Oct 21, 2020)

Giuliano_Rocco said:


> I have a gsd and he has white on his shoulder and neck, some have white its normal.


I figured there’d be others out there with white on them as well! I just don’t see it very often. When picking her from the litter I fell in love with her little white toes!


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> If she is purebred, the white doesn't mean anything. The chest and toes are the last place to develop color. It's called residual White. Basically, your puppy didn't cook long enough.


Wow, how cool!


----------



## Akirathegsd (Oct 21, 2020)

MyWifeIsBoss said:


> Wow, how cool!


I guess the printer ran out of ink !! Lol


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Ah she is an adorable puppy. My girl has a few white toes on her back leg. I just find it unique.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Akirathegsd said:


> I figured there’d be others out there with white on them as well! I just don’t see it very often. When picking her from the litter I fell in love with her little white toes!


There are. Mine has a white spot on her chest. Some of her siblings to. Her father does. Currently there is no genetic connection but since we're seeing it follow thru to progeny, I do have to wonder.


----------



## GS2020 (Sep 8, 2020)

Akirathegsd said:


> I figured there’d be others out there with white on them as well! I just don’t see it very often. When picking her from the litter I fell in love with her little white toes!


Her little white toes are adorable!


----------



## Akirathegsd (Oct 21, 2020)

GS2020 said:


> Her little white toes are adorable!


Thank you !! I love them and I think they’re adorable too


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

Akirathegsd said:


> ...an accidental litter of pups. Her dad is dark sable and mom is tan and black, she has a white spot on her chest and on her 2 back paws as well as a small amount of pink on her paw pads. Is this normal?


Breed Standards | United Schutzhund Clubs of America When ours are not good enough to breed ( non of our have been and we did not want to) they are spayed or neutered. I will catch it from the others on this but there shouldn't be "accidental' or irresponsible breedings. The white is excessive and contrary to the other posts, it usually does not go away. But you are not showing, breeding or otherwise worried about the standard - you wanted a companion dog and it appears that you have one. The temperament and intelligence, love and loyalty are the important characteristics that you should be concerned with.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I seem to remember that one of the GSD's that was a recent champion had some white on his chest.

My bi-color has a strip of white on her chest - so she looks like a black dog that ran through the bleach, became a stuffed toy and the stuffing is leaking a little bit. Actually, she's quite good looking but I have to tease her about it.
And yes, the white did change - it is not as large as it was but it didn't go away.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Such a adorable pup. There is no where in the standard that says white markings are not allowed. It says often that a dog with white markings lack pigmentation but I often do not see that being the case. Your pup also has very nice dark rich color. White markings may appear smaller as the dog gets larger. My two both have white - Max a small white patch on his chest and Luna a white heart shape or angel wings patch on her chest and some white now barely but still visible on some tips of toes with one white nail. I love the white on them.


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

My pup had lots of white at first but it slowly went away.


----------



## Akirathegsd (Oct 21, 2020)

Biscuit said:


> Ah she is an adorable puppy. My girl has a few white toes on her back leg. I just find it unique.


 I think that its unique as well! She’s the best pup and so so smart


Jax08 said:


> There are. Mine has a white spot on her chest. Some of her siblings to. Her father does. Currently there is no genetic connection but since we're seeing it follow thru to progeny, I do have to wonder.


she was the only one in her litter


coolgsd said:


> Breed Standards | United Schutzhund Clubs of America When ours are not good enough to breed ( non of our have been and we did not want to) they are spayed or neutered. I will catch it from the others on this but there shouldn't be "accidental' or irresponsible breedings. The white is excessive and contrary to the other posts, it usually does not go away. But you are not showing, breeding or otherwise worried about the standard - you wanted a companion dog and it appears that you have one. The temperament and intelligence, love and loyalty are the important characteristics that you should be concerned with.


I agree, and seeing as I do not plan on breeding or showing her, I do not mind one bit. She is extremely intelligent and loyal to me already and plan on having her as my companion. I am getting her spayed as soon as she reaches 6 months. She’s a great dog and I’m happy to have her, white or no white! I can see it slowly fading as her coat changes but I know it will not all go away, and personally I don’t want it to. I find it unique!


----------



## Akirathegsd (Oct 21, 2020)

middleofnowhere said:


> I seem to remember that one of the GSD's that was a recent champion had some white on his chest.
> 
> My bi-color has a strip of white on her chest - so she looks like a black dog that ran through the bleach, became a stuffed toy and the stuffing is leaking a little bit. Actually, she's quite good looking but I have to tease her about it.
> And yes, the white did change - it is not as large as it was but it didn't go away.


Awh that’s adorable ! I love the white markings on Akira and think she’s perfect the way she is ( I do joke now and tell people she just didn’t bake long enough ) haha


----------



## Akirathegsd (Oct 21, 2020)

Jenny720 said:


> Such a adorable pup. There is no where in the standard that says white markings are not allowed. It says often that a dog with white markings lack pigmentation but I often do not see that being the case. Your pup also has very nice dark rich color. White markings may appear smaller as the dog gets larger. My two both have white - Max a small white patch on his chest and Luna a white heart shape or angel wings patch on her chest and some white now barely but still visible on some tips of toes with one white nail. I love the white on them.


Your dogs are SO BEAUTIFUL! I can’t wait to watch her grow


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

She’s a great dog and I’m happy to have her said:


> You sound like you will be a fantastic GSD parent. Actually the GSD in my avatar pic had white on several of her toes. She was a beautiful girl that we miss so much. She wasn't good enough to breed but loved her none the less. I am sure you will do the same and have an awesome best friend there.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Jenny720 said:


> Such a adorable pup. There is no where in the standard that says white markings are not allowed. It says often that a dog with white markings lack pigmentation but I often do not see that being the case. Your pup also has very nice dark rich color. White markings may appear smaller as the dog gets larger. My two both have white - Max a small white patch on his chest and Luna a white heart shape or angel wings patch on her chest and some white now barely but still visible on some tips of toes with one white nail. I love the white on them.


Max has a seriously good looking head


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

@WNGD thanks you


----------

